# Goldens Born in December 2013



## DonnaG (Feb 19, 2014)

Thought I'd start this thread since I didn't see one for this month.

Maizy was born on Dec 28, 2013.


----------



## salpal1017 (Feb 23, 2014)

Izzy was born on December 5th 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

Hudson was born on December 12. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I adore these puppy faces!!


----------



## RcubPiper (Dec 27, 2013)

Piper was born December 29th


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden24 (Dec 31, 2013)

My Chloe was born December 10th. She is my first puppy and I simply adore her!!


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

Amos was born on December 4th.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy was born December 29th


----------



## salpal1017 (Feb 23, 2014)

Izzy lost her first tooth! Anyone else noticing missing teeth?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RcubPiper (Dec 27, 2013)

No teeth missing yet, but we have entered the land shark phase for sure. Much more nipping and biting, and Piper can get quite overstimulated and frenzied. She is getting lots of breaks in her ex-pen these days  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

No missing teeth here yet. We too are in a land shark phase and I caught him running through the living room like a manic yesterday. :bowl: It is so funny! He also has moments where he wants to play with ALL of the toys at the same time.

Last weekend the hubby let him play outside in the rain while I was out grocery shopping.:doh: Guess who got to give him a bath? :wave: It is so hard to get mad when the pup is so darn cute!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

No teeth missing yet either, and like everyone else we have a total land shark on our hands. This morning she got the zoomies and bit the baseboard, couch, entertainment center, my foot, pants, arm, and then finally got put in her x-pen. I'm learning to laugh and enjoy these precious toddler moments while they last.


----------



## KED-NCSU (Mar 12, 2014)

*Holden*

Holden was born on December 31st. She barely made it in 2013!


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

Hudson has lost numerous teeth and is such an adorable puppy! His idea of fun is watching the front loaded washing machine! Lol
He's 4 months old now.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

How is everyone doing with nipping and biting? Lucy is learning leave it and trade commands but she is something fierce with her little chompers.


----------



## salpal1017 (Feb 23, 2014)

Izzy went to a Golden birthday pawty yesterday and had a blast!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

RYAC said:


> How is everyone doing with nipping and biting? Lucy is learning leave it and trade commands but she is something fierce with her little chompers.


Amos has been getting better about not biting so hard, but his teeth are finally falling out, so that may be why. He knows that ice makes it feel better because he will just sit and stare at the ice maker on the fridge, wanting ice.

Has anyone elses pups started humping? I caught Amos humping his bed yesterday.

He had his last round of puppy boosters and rabies vacs on Friday. They didn't really hit him until yesterday though. He slept most of the day away even though I had music up loud while cleaning the house. He is usually wandering around the house with me while I clean on Sundays, but not yesterday.

Also, the vet was pushing to get him neutered in 2 weeks (he would be a week shy of 5 months old). Everything that I've read and heard says to wait until they are 6-12 months before neutering. I'm really debating on getting a new vet, for this and other past reasons with my kitty cats.


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

salpal1017 said:


> Izzy went to a Golden birthday pawty yesterday and had a blast!
> View attachment 376249
> 
> 
> ...


awww, that looks like a tired puppy that just had a lot of fun.


----------



## KED-NCSU (Mar 12, 2014)

Stormchasenernikki we caught Holden humping her bed last night for the first time!

She was born the last day of December and will be 15 weeks tomorrow. We haven't noticed any teeth falling out yet and her nipping has gone down from when she was younger. She sure does love to chase the ice cubes around the house though! 

My vet has suggested getting her fixed right before she is 6 months old and before she has her first heat cycle.

She is getting so big and so dark! Where is the time going, she was such a little nugget when we brought her home and now she is our awkward teen! Just love her so much, can't imagine life without her.

Here is a picture of her and Grayson at brunch yesterday!


----------



## Golden24 (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't experienced any humping at all, but my 5 month old is still biting like crazy! I have noticed a few missing teeth this last week, so hopefully this will get better very soon.

Our housetraining was going fabulous, but this past week she was diagnosed with a bladder infection. This has taken us a step back again, as although she is feeling alot better now, she has continued to have the odd pee right at the back door - when she hasn't even given me a chance to open it. 

Patience. I have to remind myself to remember all the good times we have and then the hard times are all worth it!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my first post here on the forums...been lurking a bit and learning. I brought my first Golden home at 11 wks old on March 10th! 

Chipper was born on December 20, 2013! His potty training is going wonderfully, and as long as his crate is next my bed, he sleeps all night now! We had a rough couple of weeks figuring out what worked for him.  I just love my guy!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

stormchasernikki said:


> Also, the vet was pushing to get him neutered in 2 weeks (he would be a week shy of 5 months old). Everything that I've read and heard says to wait until they are 6-12 months before neutering. I'm really debating on getting a new vet, for this and other past reasons with my kitty cats.


I would find a new vet if your gut instinct is telling you to. My breeder has it in our contract that our Lucy cannot be spayed till at least 6 months. I'm not saying your current vet is bad. I just have always relied on gut instincts.

And rosebudcorner, welcome to the forum. This place has been a tremendous help to my wife and I. We have learned a lot here in raising our little ball of energy.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome RYAC! I look forward to learning everything I can from everyone here. It's really fun to read about the puppies that are the same age as mine!


----------



## Mini Cooper (Apr 16, 2014)

*Cooper*

Cooper was born Dec. 16, 2013.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Mini Cooper said:


> Cooper was born Dec. 16, 2013.


Chipper and I were just welcomed here this week as well! 
Glad you are here!:wave: Our pups are only 4 days apart...can't wait to see lil' Cooper as he grows!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

*Chipper~17 wks*

Here is my boy at 17 wks old...4 months on the 20th! Last Thursday, he was 31.5 lbs. 

Chipper is doing fabulous! No accidents in over 2 weeks, sleeping all night, and doing well with his training...at least when there are treats involved. :

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mini Cooper (Apr 16, 2014)

Cooper has his 2 new front teeth.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Mini Cooper said:


> Cooper has his 2 new front teeth.


 Way to go Cooper! I know that I, for one, am ready for the teething phase to be over! LOL!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, Aspen born on December 18, 2013 is full on land shark and zoomy mode. She is biting like crazy and no trading toys or food for our arms and hands Will stop her.....she is our 2nd golden...we lost the other February of 2013, so I know this will end soon...but dang!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there! Welcome Aspen!  I LOVE your name! 
I'm so sorry about the loss of your other dog. 
Your girl is 2 days older than my guy...and I know exactly what you mean about the biting. LOL! He does seem to be getting a tad better with it though. 

I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

She is our joy, she and our other dog (lab border collie mix), get along really well, and even though my partner and I are short on rest and patience, it will be all better before we know it. Potty training has suffered some set backs this week, but we're optimistic we'll be back on track soon. Below is Aspen on gotcha day and lounging on the couch at 16 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

rosebudcorner said:


> Here is my boy at 17 wks old...4 months on the 20th! Last Thursday, he was 31.5 lbs.
> 
> Chipper is doing fabulous! No accidents in over 2 weeks, sleeping all night, and doing well with his training...at least when there are treats involved. :
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Little Lucy is doing well. Starting to loose those teeth, so it's ice cubes galore here. Her energy level has also increased ten fold. All she want's to do is retrieve, chase, zoomies, repeat. Below is Lucy at Easter. One pic is already my signature and the other is the calm before the zoomie storm.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Love the picture of Aspen all stretched out! Hahaha! 




RYAC said:


> Little Lucy is doing well. Starting to loose those teeth, so it's ice cubes galore here. Her energy level has also increased ten fold. All she want's to do is retrieve, chase, zoomies, repeat. Below is Lucy at Easter. One pic is already my signature and the other is the calm before the zoomie storm.


Lucy is getting so big! Gorgeous girl! 

Chipper seems to have started early with the teething, and most of his smaller teeth are already replaced. Now he's working on those big ones. He sort of looks funny missing a couple of those right now. And like Lucy, increased energy for sure! And he might nap for a couple minutes here and there, but he's pretty full force all day long! No more accidents either...he's doing great and I sure hope that sticks. :crossfing We've been having fun with retrieving lately...he runs and gets what I throw and brings it to me, but then doesn't want to let me have it. LOL! So we are working with drop it. 

Thanks for the update on Lucy! I love hearing what the other pups Chipper's age are doing!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yes, Ms Aspen is quite the energetic hand full, again from experience I know these trying times will lead to different and more trying times...lol. Our older dog is in heat, and cranky, so it's a big bark fest....lol. We're trying to keep Aspen busy and out of her hair but easier Said than done. The zoomies and nipping, biting are really bad right now as she loses teeth...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Update...Aspen is losing teeth now, with some bruising of gums from erupting adult teeth. She's bring cantankerous...but we love her to pieces and ty to give her things to soothe her painful choppers....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Chipper had a vet appointment today and was 35 lbs! He's doing wonderful and is healthy! He also had a play date this morning with his favorite neighbor puppy friend. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

I love seeing the pics of all of our December pups!

Amos is doing well. He graduated from S.T.A.R. Puppy class last week and we are on our second week of obedience 1.

I bought him one of those big kongs that dispenses kibble when he knocks it around. I love watching him figure out new toys, he has this helpless/confused bark that he lets out when he gets frustrated (he does the same thing when I tell him to "leave it" when we are practicing with food). After a few days of frustration with the kong he now knows how to hit it just right to get his food. 

He is getting less mouthy (thank goodness!) and he has lost many of his teeth now.

Our pool will probably be a decent temperature sometime in the next week so I'm sure we will learn what the pool is by the end of the week or this weekend when it is 95 outside, yay!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

stormchasernikki said:


> Amos is doing well. He graduated from S.T.A.R. Puppy class last week and we are on our second week of obedience 1.......
> 
> ......He is getting less mouthy (thank goodness!) and he has lost many of his teeth now.


Great job Amos! We are in the middle of a move, so no classes for us until we get moved and Chipper will be a good bit older than I would like him to be. But he's well socialized with other dogs and people and we work on obedience at home as well. Can't wait to get him in a class though! 

Isn't it great that they aren't using their teeth on us as much??? LOL!


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

rosebudcorner said:


> Isn't it great that they aren't using their teeth on us as much??? LOL!


 
It is wonderful! Although, we are still waiting for the puppy canines to fall out. Right now it is like we have a hole punch running around.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

rosebudcorner said:


> Chipper had a vet appointment today and was 35 lbs! He's doing wonderful and is healthy! He also had a play date this morning with his favorite neighbor puppy friend. Here are a couple of pics.


Happy 5 months to Chipper! 

Anybody get their pups into the water yet? Lucy loves the kids pool that was at my Grandma's house and our sprinkler.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

RYAC said:


> Happy 5 months to Chipper!
> 
> Anybody get their pups into the water yet? Lucy loves the kids pool that was at my Grandma's house and our sprinkler.


Awww, thanks RYAC! I didn't get to spend the day with him though...he's staying with his breeder this week while we travel 400+ miles to househunt and unload a huge moving truck and then drive back home. Boy do I miss him! I'm sure he's loving reuniting with his parents and a sibling that the breeder kept! 

Chipper LOVES water, and I can't wait to get him somewhere where he can really get in! He's played on a water table and tries to swim in his water bowl, but that's it so far.  Sounds like Lucy is having a great start to summer fun with water!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Aspen turned 5months on Sunday, stress doing pretty well, still pretty biting when easily sleepy. We're going camping first weekend in June, so it will be water time for her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Crshel said:


> Aspen turned 5months on Sunday, stress doing pretty well, still pretty biting when easily sleepy. We're going camping first weekend in June, so it will be water time for her!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Crshel, Happy 5 months to Aspen too!  Camping sounds like fun! I hope you take pictures of Aspen in the water and share!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Absolutely we can't wait to take her on her first camping trip. Going tomorrow to clean up the property

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

We took Aspen down to help clean up yesterday. She did really well, even off leash! And then at the spill way, she couldn't have had more fun! Our older dog jumped right in, so Aspen had to as well! She had so much fun playing in the waterfall and fetching. Here are a couple of pics and one of her sleeping on the way home. Can't wait to go camping with her in 2 weeks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Crshel, I love the pictures! Especially that first one...a totally content, worn out face!  What fun! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Great Pictures!


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

Awww it looks like our pups are having so much fun now that the weather is warming up!

Amos is fairly much deathly afraid of the pool, especially when people are in it. He sure does check it out when he is out there by himself but he would much rather be up on the deck chilling out on the foam float when people are in the pool. I'm sure he will come around eventually.

Playing in the rain is a totally different story though. It rained off and on all weekend and he loves going after the raindrops. Yesterday evening we had to let him outside for a #2 during probably the biggest downpour all weekend. He did about 2 happy full-speed laps around the backyard before settling in to do his business.

We've given him a bit more freedom in the house and moved the baby gate past our bedroom. No sock or underwear is safe in the house now so we have had to quickly re-train ourselves on putting the laundry in the basket. We already had one incident with him proudly parading around with my undies while we had company.:doh:

Now that he can hold it for several hours, while we are at work, we let him hang out in the kitchen. I set up a Skype account to auto answer with video when I call in from my phone so I can keep an eye on him. It makes me feel better to be able to see that he isn't wigging out when we are gone for several hours. It also is funny to see the cats go up to him while he is sleeping.

All of his baby teeth have fallen out and I swear I can watch his big boy teeth growing by the second. His tail has finally feathered out all of the way. I know we all say it but, he is growing up wayyyyyy to fast!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

stormchasernikki said:


> We've given him a bit more freedom in the house and moved the baby gate past our bedroom. No sock or underwear is safe in the house now so we have had to quickly re-train ourselves on putting the laundry in the basket. We already had one incident with him proudly parading around with my undies while we had company.:doh:


I know it wasn't funny for you, but I LOL!  I think I would have died! 
Love the skype thing you have set up too, that is way cool!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy 5 months to you Lucy!!! 

So we are moving to Florida in less than a week, so our last vet appointment here was a month ago, and that was the last time Chip was weighed. We will find a new vet as soon as we get down to FL but I wanted to see how much he weighs now and tried to do the scale at home, where I weigh myself and then pick him up and weigh again. OH MY! That was not an easy thing to do, and it didn't work. We couldn't hold still long enough for the weight to register! I haven't picked him while standing in a while, and was looking at me like "what are you doing???" Hahaha! Can't wait to get an update, he's gotten so big!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

rosebudcorner said:


> Happy 5 months to you Lucy!!!
> 
> So we are moving to Florida in less than a week, so our last vet appointment here was a month ago, and that was the last time Chip was weighed. We will find a new vet as soon as we get down to FL but I wanted to see how much he weighs now and tried to do the scale at home, where I weigh myself and then pick him up and weigh again. OH MY! That was not an easy thing to do, and it didn't work. We couldn't hold still long enough for the weight to register! I haven't picked him while standing in a while, and was looking at me like "what are you doing???" Hahaha! Can't wait to get an update, he's gotten so big!


Thank you! Time has went by so fast, she has gotten so big. She is still very mouthy, last teeth are almost in fully now. 

Good luck on your move! I hope God blesses you with awesome opportunities down there. And pictures are a must when you get Chipper in the water.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words! I just hope to survive the long drive with a moving truck, a van, 4 boys, and a dog! Should be an adventure! And there will definitely be pictures!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

How's everyone doing with biting. Aspen is still very mouthy and her big girl teeth hurt like Heck. We've been using time outs, trade and all the usual tricks....but my partner has a rough time in the evenings with her while I'm at work. Aspen lunges at her face, and bites her arms, she spends a lot of little 5minute time outs through the evening. Our wedding is in three weeks and it looks like I've been beating my partner...lol. Anyone else still having issues with this?. Been so long since we had a golden pup around the house

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

*Sorry for double post*

Silly edit button!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Crshel said:


> How's everyone doing with biting. Aspen is still very mouthy and her big girl teeth hurt like Heck. We've been using time outs, trade and all the usual tricks....but my partner has a rough time in the evenings with her while I'm at work. Aspen lunges at her face, and bites her arms, she spends a lot of little 5minute time outs through the evening. Our wedding is in three weeks and it looks like I've been beating my partner...lol. Anyone else still having issues with this?. Been so long since we had a golden pup around the house
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here, ours has gotten better though. We know she has her times in the evening when she gets hyper/mouthy, and she hates when my wife leaves for work. Since she has her big girl teeth, she is better, but still mouthy at times.

If we turn are back and ignore her it works most times. Sometimes she will bite my rear. However, if i stay turned away she just looks at me. Then we just shove a toy in her mouth and she is happy.

She does have a habit of soft mouthing arms when I or my wife gets home from work, and makes this cute little grunting noise. However, I still do have marks all over my arms from her. Oh the life of puppydom!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

We are in Florida!
First I have to say how GREAT Chipper did traveling! We took 3 days to get to FL from OH, and was in the car for way longer than we should have been due to bad weather and road construction. We stayed in 2 hotels along the way too, and Chip did amazing! 
So we are here and it's the calm before the storm...our house will be ready to move into this coming Thursday and then things will be chaos for a little bit. Right now, we are enjoying some beautiful, sunshiny, very hot days. And what better to enjoy than water! I finally got to get Chip in the water! He is still hesitant at this point, and we haven't gotten him to swim yet. It's hard to find a place to bring him, as our county doesn't allow any pets on any sandy beaches at all. But there is a little grassy spot that we found where we can all get in, so we hope to do that today and I'll see if I can get him to swim.  OH, and he LOVES the sand! He finds sandy spots and just goes nuts running around and jumping! It's hilarious!
Here are a few pictures of introducing Chipper to FL!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

What a good boy Chipper is! Congrats on a successful move.

We took Lucy to Lake Michigan the other weekend with Allison and Josie from the forum. What really helped was first having another dog swimming, Lucy just followed suit. And also having something to throw for them to retrieve. Lucy loves sticks, so some driftwood did the trick.

I look forward to seeing Chipper grow!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper is super cute, very happy to hear he did well with the trip. Our huge camping trip we'd this past weekend and Aspen did fabulous, lots of kids and other dogs as well as adults, she ran off leash and stayed within the perimeter of the property and did really well sleeping in the tent, first time sleeping outside her create overnight! Pics later!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

I loved hearing about Lucy and Aspen and their fun outdoor activities!  Chipper did finally get in (only when I got all the way in LOL!) and swam! It was a blast watching him go! 

We are settling in to our new home and Chipper is enjoying his new fenced in yard...a first for him! He is adjusting very well here! We have had some interesting adventures in our new place, one of them being that one of the previous owner's dogs is staying with our neighbors and keeps escaping to come "home". LOL! He's a sweet German Shepherd mix and just misses his mom. But he keeps coming here and we have to take him back over. He did this Friday, and when I took him back over and bent over to put him in his crate, the neighbors cat came flying from nowhere and bit my leg and foot.  No fun, but I'm sure glad it wasn't one of my boys! So urgent care, tetanus shot, and antibiotics for me...right in the middle of unpacking into our new house. Very thankful that the cat is up to date on his shots, and the neighbor is keeping him put away a little better. Also, we have an appointment to check out a vet on Thursday and I'm anxious to see how much Chipper weighs now! 

I know you guys were talking about the mouthing...only time we have troubles with that is when he's got a toy in his mouth, he comes and presses against us and tries to grab us along with the toy.  He's stopped alot of the biting thankfully!
Our biggest issue is him chewing on EVERYTHING! We can't take our eyes off of him for a second! Here at this new house, we are renting, and the previous owners had dogs. The door trim is all cut high up and there is old dog kibble that Chip is finding underneath. So he's eating at the trim to find the smell/taste.  I have to find some way of discouraging that smell...but all of this is normal puppy stuff. 
I'm excited to have found a great pet and horse supply store right around the corner from us, and they can order FROMM dog food for me! No shipping and it will be in in 2 days. They are considering carrying it in the store as well. After much research and thinking, I've decided to switch Chipper from Bil-Jac, which he's been on since birth, to FROMM All life stages. I wanted to wait until we got moved, and now we are ready! Chip just doesn't "love" his food, and I have read so many good things about FROMM. I love that I can switch up the flavors too! I am starting with the Chicken, as that is what he is used to. We will start changing over slowly later this week!
Ok...I've written a book! I've missed getting on the forums regularly. :


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

*Chipper is 6 months!!!*

Can't believe how much this guy has grown! Took him to our new vet, who I really like, and he is 48.8 lbs and healthy! Just starting to rebel with what I'm guessing is the teen phase...here we go. :doh:

I posted a longer post about Chip with lots of pics over on the puppy page. 
Love my guy!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

*Chipper at 6 months!*

Oops, forgot my pic in the last post. Here is Chipper!


----------



## salpal1017 (Feb 23, 2014)

So all of a sudden, Izzy has started biting again. Anyone else going through this? Someone told me she's getting more teeth but not sure if that's true. She'll be 7 months on July 5th.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

salpal1017 said:


> So all of a sudden, Izzy has started biting again. Anyone else going through this? Someone told me she's getting more teeth but not sure if that's true. She'll be 7 months on July 5th.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, Chipper has pretty much stopped the biting on us. He just chews on everything else. LOL! Hopefully it's just a phase for Izzy...maybe she's starting that dreaded teen phase? Hope she stops biting soon!!!


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My Bailey is also chomping on us, our furniture, our picnic table, our fence... you name it. And this behavior just started. He was born 12/31/13, so he just turned six months, and wham! Teenage behavior!

I am not thrilled about the chewing, but the absolute worst is the jumping on the kids (also new). Bailey is a popular dog in our neighborhood because he came to pickup at the grade school every day, and now he's like a wildman. I have to keep him leashed around children, even my own (4 and 7), to keep him from jumping with excitement.

I did a search to find out when this ends, but it seems to start and stop at different times for dogs. I will be so thrilled when this phase is over, and he can be my sweet, mellow guy again. Or when he's old enough to run with me every day, and then he'll be too tired to leap on children, LOL!

Just gritting my teeth and trying to ride it out.

Oh, and though he seems to have lost understanding of the word "sit," his recall is still 100%. All I have to do is run from him, and he come streaking after me to bite me in the butt. He can't resist.  So I suppose all is not lost, as long as I don't mind the loss of a few pants!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup, Aspen turned 6 months on the 18th and is one big ball of bite, chomp and jump. I hear it ends again soon...let's hope!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Lise123 said:


> Oh, and though he seems to have lost understanding of the word "sit," his recall is still 100%. All I have to do is run from him, and he come streaking after me to bite me in the butt. He can't resist.  So I suppose all is not lost, as long as I don't mind the loss of a few pants!


TOO funny!  Not that Bailey is using you for a chew toy, but the way you worded this. LOL! 

We really have to watch Chipper with my youngest, who is almost 8. He is not allowed to even go near him without supervision. Chipper thinks my little one is another puppy to rough house with...and my son does act like it sometimes. Haha! That's the only time he tries to use his teeth on someone...and it's just nipping, but we don't allow it. 
On the other hand, he chews on EVERYTHING if given the chance. We are constantly getting him away from door trim, table legs, and grass and giving him his antler or toy. The antlers do help, but he will still try to sneak. 

Our biggest issue is him counter surfing lately. The house we just moved to has a lower counter than he's been used to, and with his having grown so much he just jumps up there and tries to help himself! I have to keep the counter cleared and dishes out of the sink. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

A little late to the party here, but my Lily was born on 12/26/13!

ETA: Thought her picture would show up in my signature, but I guess it didn't. Will try and figure it out again!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lilysmom1226 said:


> A little late to the party here, but my Lily was born on 12/26/13!
> 
> ETA: Thought her picture would show up in my signature, but I guess it didn't. Will try and figure it out again!


Did you ever figure out the pictures? I would love to see some of your girl!


----------



## KED-NCSU (Mar 12, 2014)

*Holden the Golden*

Hi Everyone! :wavey: 

So glad to hear everyone's puppies are doing good! I can't believe they are 7 and 8 months old! Holden will be 8 months at the end of August and it feels like the time has flown by. She really has grown into all the typical and wonderful traits of a golden retriever. She HAS to be in the same room as Gray or I when we are home, preferably sitting next to or on us at all times. She wants to meet everyone when we are out and about. She just loves all people and anyone she sees is automatically her friend (not a great guard dog ). We just love her to pieces and can't believe how much she has grown! She is definitely on the smaller side for a golden, at about 42 pounds at almost 8 months. 

Can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's December pups!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Aspen is doing well, with the exception of table surfing, leash pulling, and chomping on us she's tired. But we're working on it....pics coming soon!


----------



## Mini Cooper (Apr 16, 2014)

*Mini Cooper not a mini anymore*

Cooper is 8 months and doing great other than the usual Golden puppy stuff. He's staying at a doggy resort this week while we visit our kids in Wisconsin. Talked to the place yesterday and they said he's loving playing with the other dogs and going in the water park. Cooper weighs 45 lbs and is quite thin but I'm sure he will fill out more as he ages. We love him to pieces and can't imagine our lives without him.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

KED-NCSU said:


> Hi Everyone! :wavey:
> 
> So glad to hear everyone's puppies are doing good! I can't believe they are 7 and 8 months old! Holden will be 8 months at the end of August and it feels like the time has flown by. She really has grown into all the typical and wonderful traits of a golden retriever. She HAS to be in the same room as Gray or I when we are home, preferably sitting next to or on us at all times. She wants to meet everyone when we are out and about. She just loves all people and anyone she sees is automatically her friend (not a great guard dog ). We just love her to pieces and can't believe how much she has grown! She is definitely on the smaller side for a golden, at about 42 pounds at almost 8 months.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's December pups!


She is a beautiful girl! I'm glad to hear how well she is doing!


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

At 9 months Aspen seems to have totally forgotten potty training...ugh


----------



## Mini Cooper (Apr 16, 2014)

Cooper is 9 months now too. He's 52 lbs so definitely not a "Mini Cooper" anymore. I do think he is smaller than our Rudy was though. Can't wait for our snowbird friends to get back as their dog is the same height as Rudy was. Plan to measure Cooper's height with their dog. Cooper is such a counter surfer, and I don't know what to do about it. Last night I just turned my back for a second to get a dish, and he ate 2 whole burritos! Hope we aren't in for a day of diarrhea today! We had 2 really peaceful weeks in Sept. and thought we were finally getting to the calm phase. Well, that didn't last long. He's back to barking and mouthing for attention. Both are driving me crazy. In between he is such a sweet boy though, so I guess I can't complain too much. I keep telling myself that before long he will be the nice calm boy we are longing for.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

This is Clark who was born Dec 29 2013, Emmey x Bommer litter of Micin's Retrievers. He's 9 months and 67lbs. He also went thru a laps of forgetting potty training but seems to be back on track. He loves to retrieve things esp things that don't belong to him like the kids stuffed animals, a pillow, a shoe, etc, doesn't usually chew them just play with them and carry them around (although my daughter just asked what happened to the whiskers off her kangaroo, oops). He likes to sleep with something in his mouth a lot. It was a giant angry bird stuffed animal until he unstuffed it after multiple repairs and destroyed it. Currently it's a small pillow off my bed. He's so silly! Love him to pieces! Clark is Lucy's brother!!! (member RYAC)


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the picture of Clark on the rock! He has such a muscular build and gorgeous head.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks that's his posing rock lol. He likes to take pictures there or anywhere he can get up on something. He likes to be put on a pedestal hahaha. His head is what made us pick him when he was a pup. I love a golden with a nice blocky head  Lucy looks like she has a nice head and a sweet face. Clark looks so serious all the time Lucy is a pretty color too.
I'm wondering how everyones pups are doing walking? Clark is so strong and doesn't walk on a leash that great. Being we got him in December he didn't really get leash work until the spring so maybe that's why. I have tried all the tricks. We have a harness that connects on the front now and he walks better with it but not the way I want him to. He was doing better too when I took the dreaded pop can with pennies in it he doesn't like. I'm hoping he gets better. Currently the kids can not even walk him because he's way to strong if he decided he wanted to take off.


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Aspen is also doing well with the exception of leash walking and has now taken to jumping the fence in the back yard, so her exercise time is limited art the moment till I can figure that out, hence she's bored and driving us nuts. I'm hoping my work schedule will get a bit better and be able work with her more. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, but it's still a way off yet.


----------



## Crshel (Feb 12, 2014)

Added some height to the gate with some lattice, hoping that helps. She seemed deterred by it today while I was out there with her, I may be an evil mommy, but she needs her time to run, and I'd prefer it be in the half and acre backyard as opposed to the neighborhood....lol. Now to get her to let me try out her new harness...she's a very tough puller!


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Skye was born on December 2, 2013.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

This is our youngest, Chloe. She was born in July 2013 at a puppy mill, then thru a broker she was sold to a puppy store. She was purchased along with her littermate brother into a family that decided when she was 5-1/2 months old that they didn't want "her" anymore. How sad for them but good for us. It was then that she became a beloved and permanent member of our family.


----------



## stormchasernikki (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday to our December 2013 goldens!!

Poor Amos celebrated his birthday on the 4th by getting neutered at the local humane society clinic. Even after the surgery and drugs he still wanted to be everyone's friend at the clinic. I felt bad about the timing but it was FREE(!) and I had Friday off and wanted to spend as much time over the weekend to make sure he healed up properly. He was pretty much back to normal the next day. Today we had to leave him at home with the cone on while we are at work. I'm having a tough time dealing with that since he turns into a statue with the cone on. 

I hope everyone and your pups are doing well!

Here is Amos being a ham the evening before his birthday/surgery. I can't believe how silly he is sometimes.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

It's hard to believe that Clark will be 1 year on Dec 29th!!! He's doing good with everything besides getting a little too excited when people come over and he jumps sometimes. And I still just can't get him to walk nice on leash which is so frustrating. He's still not neutered and I was reading (not sure how true it is) that they tend to not be as distracted by smells after they are neutered which is a problem of his, all the smells!!!


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's Skye on her first birthday, December 2nd


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I can't believe it but Clark is 1!! Dec 29th! We had a party hat of course, I made pupcakes and he had presents (don't tell him that I used the left over Christmas wrap though on his presents). Unfortunately I was feeling a little under the weather so my plans on taking him out for the day didn't happen. But I think he had a nice day anyway! I want to wish Lucy on here (Clark's full sister) a happy birthday too!!! Hope she had a great day also!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday, Clark! Brinkley and I are so glad that we got to meet you this past fall!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ppsmile (May 5, 2014)

*Sunshine born December 31.*

this is Sunshine, born December 31xst


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Today is the day! After two weeks of tearing apart my house in boredom while he recovered from his neuter surgery, Bailey is finally cleared to resume normal activities. We have a full week ahead of us to celebrate, including a playdate, swim sessions, and a first trip to daycare to play with other dogs, but for today, we will brave the mud and melting snow and visit the dog park. I am so happy for him!


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

That mustve been a long 2 weeks Bailey! Clark goes on the 27th for his neuter and I'm already feeling very nervous about it!


----------

